# Mr. Hardwick's : Limited Edition



## method1 (6/7/17)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/7/17)

Oooh....Looks interesting!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Oooh....Looks interesting!!!



Agreed @Rude Rudi

Am wondering if the Western theme means that limited edition 18mg juices will be available 
Ok, maybe 12mg....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (6/7/17)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Rude Rudi
> 
> Am wondering if the Western theme means that limited edition 18mg juices will be available
> Ok, maybe 12mg....





Silver said:


> Agreed @Rude Rudi
> 
> Am wondering if the Western theme means that limited edition 18mg juices will be available
> Ok, maybe 12mg....



Will certainly make a plan for you @Silver !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/17)

Hmmm yeehah, tobacco milkshake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (7/7/17)

Mountain Oyster Surprise

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (7/7/17)

Hardwicks always puts out a good product, can't wait to try it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn (13/7/17)

oooooo. I am intrigued...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Milc e-Juice (13/7/17)

suuper amped for this one!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (2/8/17)

Calamity Jane
Limited Edition
August 2017​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## method1 (3/8/17)

Flavour Profile:

Rich tobacco blend
Infused with caramel cream
Accented with medium roast coffee beans.
Deep steeped Limited Edition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (3/8/17)

method1 said:


> Flavour Profile:
> 
> Rich tobacco blend
> Infused with caramel cream
> ...


Oh my, that sounds divine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Neval630 (3/8/17)

Is this available yet ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (3/8/17)

Neval630 said:


> Is this available yet ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi, it will be available later this month.


----------



## Silver (4/8/17)

Oh my word
A coffee tobacco

@method1 this sounds amazing



I want the highest mg that is available
Actually, no, i dont want it - i NEED it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (4/8/17)

Very interesting profile, looking forward to this one!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

